# New and very happy



## MamaKay86

Hello :hi:

I'm Kay and I am new to the site but not new to TTC and motherhood. I am a mummy of 2 gorgeous children (DD is 7 and DS is 5). Me and My husband got married last year and have decided that we want to have another baby! :happydance:. I qualify as a staff nurse in 2 months and I am super excited about my new career path but even more excited about trying for number 3. 

I really look forward to meeting you and hopefully we will get the BFP very soon!

Kay
xx


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## juhnayrae

Welcome to BnB! Best of luck ttc #3!! :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to babyandbump x


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi and welcome 
Good luck :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------

